# Raw Eggs - Newbie thoughts...



## will (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello all.  I have some thoughts as I am reading up on some things about raw eggs.  Forgive me if I misspell a few words, but I should come close 

It started with a recipe I saw for a milkshake that contained raw eggs.  I became curious and looked up humans consuming raw eggs on the internet and obviously came across salmonella.  Im sure there are others...  Its basically pretty safe unless you have a low immune system for whatever reason (pregnancy, age, etc)

Now, from what I can understand its ok to you pastuerized eggs because they are pre-heated to kill the bacteria.  How do they do that and not "cook" the egg and still kill the bacteria.  From what I understand, salmonella can live up to 160 degrees.  The eggs will coagulate at 120 or something (I dont remember that exact number).  

Is there something you can add to an mixture of egg whites/yolks to enable it to heat to 160 degrees without coagulating?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think egg pasteurization is something you can attempt at home.  The process uses specialized equipment that controls the temperatures precisely and for very specific durations.  Also, the pasteurization is done in the shell, not to a mixture of yolks and whites.

That being said, pasteurized eggs are completely safe to eat raw.


----------



## scott123 (Oct 13, 2004)

This is how commercial egg handlers pasteurize eggs:



> QUESTION: How are eggs pasteurized in the shell?  Are they safe?
> 
> ANSWER: Pasteurizing procedure - The eggs are heated in the shell in a water tank at about 136 degrees F. It takes about 30 minutes for the center of the egg to get to 135 degrees F, and then they are held at room temperature for 30 minutes. They are then removed from the water bath and cooled in a refrigerator. This process results in a 5-log reduction in Salmonella, that is, it reduces the bacterial load from 100,000 to 1. Supposedly one cannot tell that the egg has been heated. Cloudiness of the egg material can result due to the egg being heated and is not an indication of poor quality.
> 
> ...



So, 30 minutes at 135 degrees.  As, you go higher, the time frame necessary to kill salmonella drops (160 is instantaneous).  The white of an egg will begin to set around 144.

Water has a tendency to hold heat for quite some time.  Especially large amounts of it.  If you heat, say, a stockpot with 12 quarts of water in it to 142 degrees and cover it, I am quite certain that it will retain a 135+ degree temp for at least a half an hour. So, with a good electronic thermometer, a large stockpot and some time on your hands, you too can pasteurize eggs.  Or you can go to the supermarket and buy them.

It really depends on who will be consuming the eggs.  If you're making them for a lower risk group, many chefs recommend coddling - much easier, slightly more risk.


----------



## will (Oct 13, 2004)

That helps alot... thanks.  Good to know too.  I dont think I will be trying it at home, I was just curious as to how it was done is all.

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 13, 2004)

that were i eating the raw eggs blended into chocolate milk. i had it at least once a week as a kid, probably from the time i was 6 or 7 years old. i never got sick from it, neither did my sisters. i wonder if they had pasteurized eggs in 1970? in fact, if anything, i think it may have made my immune system stronger. i have eaten dodgy things before that made other people sick, but i had no ill effects.


----------



## will (Oct 13, 2004)

I read someplace online that exposing your body to small amounts of bacteria can actually help you build immunity or a defense against it.   So it may be helpful


----------



## pst1can (Oct 13, 2004)

*coddling eggs*

Will read about coddling eggs....
How To Coddle Eggs


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coddled eggs are made by very briefly immersing an egg in the shell in boiling water (to cook in water just below the boiling point) to slightly cook or coddle them. 

The best eggs for coddling are the freshest eggs you can find. If eggs are more than a week old, the whites thin out. whites of fresh eggs will gather compactly around the yolk, making a rounder, neater shape. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Using Coddled Eggs in Caesar Salad

Soft-Boil or Coddle Method - To coddle eggs, place room temperature egg(s) in simmering water for 1 to 2 minutes. Remove from water and serve.

Microwave Coddled Eggs  - To "coddle" the eggs, crack them into a small glass bowl. Place the bowl in the microwave oven and heat for 15 seconds. This will slightly cook the eggs, yet they will still have a runny consistency. 

Transfer eggs to ice water to stop cooking. Carefully remove eggs from shell and whisk them together with the rest of the vinaigrette in a bowl


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


WHAT IS AN EGG CODDLER? 

An egg coddler is a porcelain or pottery cup with a lid that is used to prepare a dish called, appropriately enough, coddled eggs. The egg(s) are broken into the buttered coddler, and seasonings are added. The coddler is then closed with the lid and partially immersed in boiling water for a few minutes. When the eggs are cooked to the desired firmness, the coddler is lifted from the boiling water, the lid removed, and breakfast is served, in a lovely decorated dish

To Use An Egg Coddler:  

Start water in large pot to boiling. Butter the inside of the coddler and the inside of the metal lid. (you can also use olive oil, cooking oil, or non-stick spray). 

Break one or two eggs (according to size of the coddler) into the cup, and season to taste with pepper and salt. 

Screw on the lid (do not screw the lid on very tightly. A loose turn is sufficient) and stand the coddler in a pan of boiling water, taking care that the water level comes almost up to the bottom of the lid the porcelain body. Simmer for 7 to 8 minutes. 

Remove the coddler from the water using the end of a fork/spoon through the lifting ring or lift using oven mitts or other heat-proof gloves. Set the coddler on a towel, or trivet (not on a cold heat-conductive surface, such as a counter top. Using a towel and holding the lid by the rim, not by the lifting ring, twist the lid to loosen it. 

Serve at the table in the coddler. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For more information on egg coddlers and how to see them, visit Egg-Coddlers.Com.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hope this helps...Pst


----------

